# are these forums even active?



## yellowochre (10 mo ago)

i joined because i need help and advice and i see little activity anywhere. i feel so useless


----------



## yellowochre (10 mo ago)

27 views on this post, 40+ on my help post. unless its one person refreshing over and over. you are all useless people. thank you for nothing!


----------



## SherbetTheMouse (9 mo ago)

yellowochre said:


> 27 views on this post, 40+ on my help post. unless its one person refreshing over and over. you are all useless people. thank you for nothing!


why so edgy?


----------

